# New member from northern Michigan



## pointer80 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am a new member from northern Michigan and have a question on my snow thrower attachment. I am wondering where I can get a repair manual for my snow thrower. Also trying to find the best place to purchase parts. The model number is oem 190-823 It is a 42 inch two stage snow thrower attachment. Thank you in advance everyone. Tim.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Tim! That sounds like a Sears/craftsman unit,made by MTD. You can go to WWW.Sears partsdirect.com and order a manual for it.
You may also find one online,as a downloadable PDF,or try e-bay (the downloadable PDF is usually free).


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.


----------



## almondjoy1955 (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0403341.pdf HERE IS A SITE THAT HAS YOUR OWNERS MANUAL. I AM FROM AU GRES MI. WELCOME TO THE SITE.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome aboard Tim, Not too handy having your snow blower down in this weather.. good luck with the repairs!


----------



## pointer80 (Feb 28, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi Pointer....where you from? I'm in Wolverine.


----------



## pointer80 (Feb 28, 2013)

I am from Big Rapids


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Tim..


----------

